
US intelligence: Russia was recovering missile from the sea when it exploded - tosh
https://www.businessinsider.de/us-intel-says-russia-recovery-of-new-missile-caused-explosion-2019-8
======
SiempreViernes
Interesting that it was so volatile even after crashing, I would otherwise
expect that things poised to go BOOM would do that in a crash rather than
during recovery.

Apparently some independent russian media reported claims that the explosion
happened during recovery some weeks ago, maybe that's that account is the
basis for this intelligence assessment.

Original source for the posted article is CNBC:
[https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/29/intel-says-russian-
explosion...](https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/29/intel-says-russian-explosion-
was-not-from-nuclear-powered-missile-test.html)

